# Capt Dicks vs. Hurricane Fleet vs. Voyager



## K-Stater (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey guys,

On our 3 day trip in early Nov to Apache Pier we are planning on a taking a full-day trip on a headboat for table fair and hopefully some fun. In searching old threads I see a lot of talk about Capt Dicks, has anyone experienced any other boats like the Calabash, NC boats: Voyager and Hurricane Fleet? I have been on some great headboat trips in different areas, with great capt's & crews and good catches, but have also been on the boats where they only want to fill the boat and collect their money and could care less if you enjoy the trip. 

I would love to avoid a bad experience, let me know if there are any suggestions. 

Also how early do you normally need to get to the boat to get good stern spot? 

Thanks,

Andy

I know some people have strong opinions about this type of fishing, so please don't blast me for wanting to fill my cooler and catch some fish.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Capt Dicks by far, go out on their gulf stream trips, thats the only way u will catch fish to keep this time of year, the hurricane fleet has the worst crew by far and they even try to steel your grouper and fight with you about it, capt dicks crew is professional and very helpful bring some real squid and some cigar minnows and u will have a blast


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

bmcox is right. Capt Dicks is the way to go.


----------



## LiL John (Sep 24, 2007)

Capt. Dicks is from what I have found to be the best, The overnight trip is also interesting also..25 Hrs.
The crew is very helpful. Everyone has their Favorite spot on the boat, I will suggest anywhere on the Bow of the boat, It seems like every time I have went BIG fish are always caught on the bow (avoid the sides). On the Full day trip the mate that usually is on the front is BILL, I suggest make good conversations with him and he will help you out all day. Even maybe tip him early as I have a few times and he will make sure you are taken care of BEFORE anyone else. Be sure to take some cigar minnows also for the Big Grouper!:fishing:


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Stay away from Voyager. They only want to fill the boat. They could care less about customer service. Whe things screw up and it is DEFINITELY THEIR FAULT, they won't even discuss a discount, a replacement trip---Nothing.
I had the WORST experience of my life on Voyager when they got the anchor line fouled in the starboard prop. They messed with it for 1 hour 45 minutes of FISHING TIME. The Cap didn't want any lines in the water while they messed with the rope.
They eventually BROKE THE PROP SHAFT and had to cut the anchor rope anyway.
They cut the trip short by another 1 1/2 hours in order to limp back to port.
IT SUCKED!!!!!.

I've been out on both Hurricane and Capt Dick's several times. Service is generally better with Capt Dick's.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i have fished with cap dicks, if you searched you probably found some of my reports. 

their crew have always been first rate for me. be friendly with them and take them some goodies (krispy kremes or such) and they will take care of you. every mate on the trips i have taken have been good hard working guys, 

if you take your own gear pre-tie some rigs so if you get into a big tangle you can tell them to just cut you off and you can retie. they will thank you for it and you will be fishing again soon. 

if the boat is the captain bill III (CB3) then i suggest a spot on the stern, i like the right corner. its a bigger spot because of the way they tie in the anchor rope. cigar minnows are a good idea, but if you have time go to perrys bait just north of cap dicks and get some nice big fresh mullet8 to 10 inchers! 

now those are grouper baits!

I use a two hook rig on the big baits: a 6/0 circle through the nose and a 4/0 circle in the bottom of the tail. 

have fun
jerry


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Andy,

just send a reply to answer your questions,

have a fun trip!

jerry


----------

